# 3rd August Invitations



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Guys,


I got received an invitation to apply . So who all have got Invi in this draw. Pls share your details. PM me if someone who have got Invitation today and wants to be part of whatsapp group.

65 - points
261313
Visa date of effect - 2nd july


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys ,
PM me if someone who have got Invitation today and wants to be part of whatsapp group.

65 - points
261313
Visa date of effect - 2nd july


----------



## omi89 (Aug 1, 2015)

hi
can you please tell me when did you apply for eoi
i didnot received
i have apply on 28 of july 2015
60 point accountant general


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

try to post a few more times and create a signature with those details.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Invited


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I recieved an invitation today...still can't believe it
I've waited for this moment for 2 years...


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats you all ....Congrats Zlata, your patience paid off


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

*Eoi*



getsumitsharma said:


> Hey guys ,
> PM me if someone who have got Invitation today and wants to be part of whatsapp group.
> 
> 65 - points
> ...



When did you apply for EOI??


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

2nd july


----------



## orangel123 (May 26, 2015)

*Invited*

Hey, i got invite today!! 261111 ICT Business Analyst, 65 points, June 10


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

done

thanks
chinz


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Has any one applied for visa 489 and got invited?


----------



## nap123 (Jul 13, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Has any one applied for visa 489 and got invited?



Hi ,

I didn't see anyone who has got invite under 489 today on this website. If you know anyone who got invited in 489, please post the info.


----------



## pankaj83 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Sumit.... I got invitation today. Pls add me to WhatsApp group. My no. is <snip>

*No personal information please - it's for your protection! See Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

489 State sponsored visas are different from 189. This visa has nothing to do with invitation rounds.
Your sponsored state's trade or government body sends you the unique link to access and lodge your application. They can do it whenever they wish.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Totally disappointed.
Can someone tell me cutoff for Developer Programmer 261312 with 60 Points???
Been waiting since April. I lodged my EOI on 27th of April.
My skills assessment expires by end of September which makes September 7th round the only hope for me. Else I should wait for 190 SS from NSW. Which was lodged at the end of July.


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

Got my invite too. Yay!!!!


----------



## dingitstudent (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi friends, 

I logged my EOI (261111 ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points on 31st of July, can any one tell me is it possible to get invite in late August round or first Sep round? 

Thanks heaps!!!!!!!!


----------



## fifililhelper (Jun 28, 2015)

dingitstudent said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I logged my EOI (261111 ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points on 31st of July, can any one tell me is it possible to get invite in late August round or first Sep round?
> 
> Thanks heaps!!!!!!!!


These's only 1 round invitation per month now, so you will be looking at 7th of September.


----------



## dingitstudent (Aug 2, 2015)

fifililhelper said:


> These's only 1 round invitation per month now, so you will be looking at 7th of September.


So friend, 

its possible to get invitation on Sep with 60?

But why everyone says 2 rounds per months???


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

Congratulations! I got it as well today. 



orangel123 said:


> Hey, i got invite today!! 261111 ICT Business Analyst, 65 points, June 10


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

@ Pankaj - plz PM me your number, will add you in our WhatsApp group


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Anybody lodged Visa yet ?


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Notary vs. Color scanned copies question*

Do I need to notarize all my documents for lodging visa or will colored scanned copy work?


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

colored scan wont need notarization. Only B&W docs needs to be notarized. You can PM me if you need to be part of our whatsapp group .


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Did not receive today*



getsumitsharma said:


> 2nd july


I had applied on 30th June, with 65 points under code 261312.I did not get invite this round. Does this mean Software Engineer code has more quota than Developer Programmer?


----------



## JPD (Aug 2, 2015)

*261111*

Hi,

I submitted my EOI during May 2015 and on July 10th under I updated it again to reflect my new IELTS in order to earn points for IELTS.

Im currently having 65 points but didn't get the invitation in this round. 

any reasons for not getting invitation?

Do I have to call skillselect?

Thanks


----------



## pankaj83 (Jul 7, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> @ Pankaj - plz PM me your number, will add you in our WhatsApp group


8860703943 - pls add me to WhatsApp grp


----------



## pankaj83 (Jul 7, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> @ Pankaj - plz PM me your number, will add you in our WhatsApp group


8860703943 - pls add me to WhatsApp grp


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sophia007 said:


> Do I need to notarize all my documents for lodging visa or will colored scanned copy work?


I followed this: no notarisation of any document during visa lodge and colour scanned copy for primary applicant and dependants.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

omi89 said:


> hi
> can you please tell me when did you apply for eoi
> i didnot received
> i have apply on 28 of july 2015
> 60 point accountant general



Hello,

No invite for me ... see my signature !


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Congrats for everyone who got invited. 
Is there anyone in the same boat for External Auditor with 60 points?


--------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Nominated -190 |External Auditor - 221213

Health Check: 18-09-2014
PTE-A Test Result: 23-06-2015 Overall: 78
CA Re-assessment applied: 25-06-2015
CA Positive Result: 02-07-2015
EOI 189 Submitted: 12-07-2015 (60 points)
EOI 190 Submitted: 23-07-2015 (65 points)
EOI Invite: XX-XX-2015
App. submitted: XX-XX-2015
PCC | Documents uploaded: XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant: XX-XX-2015


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

No invitation on 3rd August yet.

Eoi Submitted 189 - 11/05/15 with 60 points as Accountant General (221111).
Eoi Submitted 190 - 24/07/15 with 65 points.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Snova said:


> Congrats for everyone who got invited.
> Is there anyone in the same boat for External Auditor with 60 points?
> 
> 
> ...


same here mate, i submitted my EOI on 16 July. I heard from my agent that the cuttoff for this round is 10th July. you are almost there. hope we will get invited next round.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> No invitation on 3rd August yet.
> 
> Eoi Submitted 189 - 11/05/15 with 60 points as Accountant General (221111).
> Eoi Submitted 190 - 24/07/15 with 65 points.


why dont you try external auditor? i think it will be easier to get invited. 60 pointer for general accountant is never gonna be invited. Sad


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> same here mate, i submitted my EOI on 16 July. I heard from my agent that the cuttoff for this round is 10th July. you are almost there. hope we will get invited next round.


Hi mate, thank you for the info. The waiting time is daunting. A friend of mine who lodged his EOI in April still have not got invited under general accountant. 
I hope we will get the invitation in the next round. There is a job that I would like to apply but it requires PR. It sucks.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah it sucks. general accountant with 60 points will wait forever I mean it. external auditor may have last chance next round for 60 pointer. god bless


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all

Management accountant with 70 points - invitation received on 3rd August.

I re-sat Pearson PTE to boost points from 60 to 70.... would recommend others consider this...

Good luck to you all...


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

Got mine yesterday! 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | General Accountant - 221111

CPA assessment applied: 14-05-2015
CPA Positive Result: 29-05-2015
PTE-A Test Result: 25-05-2015 Overall: 88
EOI Submitted: 05-06-2015 (65 points)
EOI Updated: 18-07-2015 (70 points)
EOI Invite: 03-08-2015
App. submitted: 04-08-2015

PCC | Health | Documents uploaded: XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant: XX-XX-2015


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Anybody lodged Visa yet ?


Hi could you add me into the whatsapp group please? +61413769538 Cheers


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

migratingnoob said:


> try to post a few more times and create a signature with those details.


Hey migratingnoob, how are you getting about with your SG police check? I need one too but I hear you need an official letter from the officer to request for one


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum. 
Congrats to those people that received the invite on 3rd Aug 
I'm now waiting for ACS assessment result, been waited for a week now. Not yet submitted EOI, but hopefully will be submitted by this month with 65 points for BA - 26111.

Can we do the health check before submitting EOI? Do you recommend doing that to fasten PR grant process?


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have done bachelor of Accounting from Australia. I also have positive skill assessment for Accountant General 221111. As the wait is going to be forever for me now with 60 points submitted on 11/05/2015, what if I apply as an external auditor? Is am eligible for external auditor too?


----------



## onlyjoy (Jul 10, 2015)

dingitstudent said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I logged my EOI (261111 ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points on 31st of July, can any one tell me is it possible to get invite in late August round or first Sep round?
> 
> Thanks heaps!!!!!!!!


Dear,
I had applied for EOI on 31st March 2015 with 60 Points in Category (ICT BUSINESS ANALYST, 261111)
Still I havn't received any EOI, So dont expect too early. As has been mentioned by many people here on forum that backlogs are being cleared and dont forget the prorata allotment of EOI.
We just have to keep fngers crossed, nothing more we can do as of now.


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

@ Onlyjoy - you should get an Invitation in next draw positively.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> same here mate, i submitted my EOI on 16 July. I heard from my agent that the cuttoff for this round is 10th July. you are almost there. hope we will get invited next round.


I submitted my EOI under EA on 10 July and did not get invited on 3 August.

The cut-off for this round is probably around 5 July for non pro-rata occupation.

There was one who applied on 5 July and got invited and the other one applied on 6 July did not.

Welcome to the waiting club ...


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Management accountant with 70 points - invitation received on 3rd August.
> 
> ...


yeah i was thinking about taking PTE but not sure if i could handle it. i got an overall 8 with none less than 7 on IELTS. what is your thought? Do i have chance to boost up if i take PTE? thanks mate


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

My average scores for IELTS (3 times) were 9 8.5 8 and 7.5 (writing). Sat for PTE once and got 90 90 90 81 (for speaking). Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

thecrankywallflower said:


> My average scores for IELTS (3 times) were 9 8.5 8 and 7.5 (writing). Sat for PTE once and got 90 90 90 81 (for speaking). Hope this helps and good luck!


thanks, i would definitely give a shot.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Hello All

Could you please let me know if it's possible to pay the VISA Fees through Debit Card? Or is Credit Card the only Online mode of payment (From India)?

Thanks


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

go through Travel Card, you wont have to pay surcharge fee ..


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Thank you Sumitsharma. Do you mean something like the Multi Currency Travel Card of ICICI Bank?


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Kishore_kumar said:


> Thank you Sumitsharma. Do you mean something like the Multi Currency Travel Card of ICICI Bank?


yes, better go for multi currency card from Axis.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Thanks. This helps.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Kishore, For paying visa fee which will be approx 3600 AUD prime applicant and 1800 each dependant and 900 in case of a child, no CC or Debit card has that much limit.
Go for an ICICI travel card, it will save you on Sur charges and conversion rates. I struggled myself and hence can vouch for ICICI travel card.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Hi Kishore, For paying visa fee which will be approx 3600 AUD prime applicant and 1800 each dependant and 900 in case of a child, no CC or Debit card has that much limit.
> Go for an ICICI travel card, it will save you on Sur charges and conversion rates. I struggled myself and hence can vouch for ICICI travel card.


Still travel card levies conversion charge.. right?


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Great to know. I had actually spoken to my CC Bank for one time bulk amount transaction approval and they were ok. But the Travel Card is better if there's no surcharge.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi , Travel card has zero conversion charge as its loaded with the country i.e AUD.
Surcharge will be charged from what ever mode you decide to pay, but its definitely a saving of mim 15,000 if paid from travel card.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

anyone with 60 points invited this August ? (Accountant General) 189


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

orangel123 said:


> Hey, i got invite today!! 261111 ICT Business Analyst, 65 points, June 10


Congrats!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Seniors, need help.
I applied for VISA 190 and front loaded all docs along with PCC. Had gone ahead with the medicals as well. Now the result for all of us is - "health clearance provided – no action required" and for application status it says "processing". Please can someone advise what is the next step.
Payment for VISA made on 6th Aug'15 with all documents and all medicals updated on 24th Aug'15.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Folks,

Urgent Help Required: Could anyone confirm if they have paid the Visa Fees this month through ICICI or Axis Bank Travel Card? I was checking with ICICI Bank on the card and they advised me to confirm with the Immigration Dept if they will accept VISA Travel Card since in the past Australian Immigration has declined the card.

Thanks


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

hi i paid my visa fee from ICICI single currency travel card loaded with AUD this month


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Thanks!
Is Single Currency Card different from ICICI Multi Currency Card?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi I'm not sure of that , you may check with the bank, I had used Single currency as that costed me 300 one time charge.


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

*need help*



changiabove said:


> Got my invite too. Yay!!!!


Dear...

Can u help me about document submission?


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Hello Folks,

1. Has anyone been assigned a CO yet? If yes, do let us know the date in which you filed your VISA. Might give an idea to the others on the current time taken for assigning a CO.

2. Do we fill and submit the Form-80 before CO is assigned?

Thanks


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

Zlata said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recieved an invitation today...still can't believe it
> I've waited for this moment for 2 years...


Congratulations!


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Hi Seniors, need help.
> I applied for VISA 190 and front loaded all docs along with PCC. Had gone ahead with the medicals as well. Now the result for all of us is - "health clearance provided – no action required" and for application status it says "processing". Please can someone advise what is the next step.
> Payment for VISA made on 6th Aug'15 with all documents and all medicals updated on 24th Aug'15.


I'm in the same situation. Only difference is...I189. I think next steps are that a CO will be assigned to your application, if CO needs more info - you'll know otherwise its suppose to be a direct grant....that's my understanding but in case I've missed anything people who have already received the Grant should feel free to add. 

Hopefully, this helps you.


----------

